# Need baby goat potty habits expert



## Oakroot (Feb 19, 2013)

So I have not seen my 30 hour old bucking poop or pee. I was getting concerned about him taking longer then 30 hours to have his first moment so I gave him about 20 CCs of warm water enema over the span of about 10 min.  Unlike things I had read about it the water did not wash out. It stayed inside which really had me freaked out. But then I saw a tiny pellet of greenish brown poop. That got me looking up stuff and I THINK he passed the meconium in the sack because when she expelled the placenta it had a few dozen English pea sized sphere in it that where dark and soft. Does this sound like he already passed it? 

And the pee. I am not sure if he has not done so yet but he has been in the house (because of the cold weather and our uninsulated barn) for six hours now and I have not seen him pee yet. Any one one with more experience have any insight on why that might be? 

Hope I am not abusing the emergencies board but with newborn babies everything can go bad so fast and my mom senses are tingling.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2013)

I've only ever given one enema and that kid expelled everything very....projectile-like.

Mine usually take a genormous meconium poop or two in the 1st 24 hrs.  Maybe he took one and it got lost in mom's bedding.  Looks like black tar, and generally stringy / sticky but sometimes formed into long pellets / strings.

They usually pee w/in 2 min. of getting their bellies filled.

Again, I have verrry little mom-raised kid experience so I don't know what to tell you.

If he doesn't feel hard / tight and is acting 'normal', I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Oakroot (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok after a chat with Kim I am reasonably assured he is not going to fall over dead on me. Panic reduced to pilot light at the moment. 

New mom crises adverted. Man I need to get some more sleep.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Oakroot (Feb 20, 2013)

So I legitimately think he had not been peeing. He peed for the first time that I saw this morning on my dining room rug. (Never thought I would be so happy to see an animal pee on my rug). He stood there and peed and peed and peed. Long enough for us to go " wow maybe we should get him a towel or something" We went and casually got a towel folded it up and put it under him and he just kept going. Once he was finaly done after a few min he was so happy. Running and walking 10x better and doing a happy jig. 

He also had a little bit of a bm last night. It is not clearly not meconium so I am a MUCH happier mommy this morning.

ETA: And two big baby poops after breakfast. Yaaaaa!


----------

